
Risk Minimizers and Risk Balancers - kf
https://narrativemancy.com/2020/03/27/risk-minimizers-and-risk-balancers
======
kf
I live in a group house in Oakland, California and tensions have been pretty
high. I've heard of similar tensions in basically everyone in a group house
under quarantine. Of course, for me, it's worth dealing with the psycho social
drama because living in solo isolation seems a lot worse. If anyone is dealing
with similar issues, you may find this analysis helpful.

